# Little help with Quidway WA1003A router



## Sparsh007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi guys need help with this
Quidway WA1003A (came with BSNL connection)router i cant access this 192.168.1.1/192.168.0.1
from where we can edit settings of modem
before i could access it (1st time when installed)
and even i tried to access after little time but connection used to time out 
need little help guys thnx a lot

also lil offtopic how much time does BSNL take 2 update plans (Startup-Home 500)

thnx again


----------



## sashijoseph (Jul 17, 2007)

login to 192.168.1.1 using the default 'admin/admin' user/pwd(if youhaven't changed it).
If you get error 678 or some timeout error,check your lan card,lan cable etc.
Thhe settings of the router can be changed only by loggig into it.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2007)

Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> Hi guys need help with this
> Quidway WA1003A (came with BSNL connection)router i cant access this 192.168.1.1/192.168.0.1
> from where we can edit settings of modem
> before i could access it (1st time when installed)
> ...


Go start>control panel>network connection> local area connection>open properies>select TCP/IP>click properies 

and set it as shown
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7818/defaultgatewaynm7.jpg


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 17, 2007)

Temporarily disable your firewall to access the router.


----------

